# No internet with the amd64 arch installed?[SOLVED]

## tpg

Now, im not qutie sure where to post this, in the "Installing Gentoo" forums or the Kernel & Hardware section, Ive decided to do the second, anyways..

A few days ago I have tried to install a 64bit Gentoo on my system, my specs are below.

ASUS P5B Motherboard

Intel Duo Core 2 E6400(This is a 64bit CPU) at 2.13ghz

I have no external NICs or stuff like that.

I tried two different kernel versions:

gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r3

gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r2

I enabled every "Realtek" I could find, with no succes, as far as I have seen my exact NIC hardware driver is not listed in the kernel configuration, the first part of my NIC was if im correct, that is "8111" . LSPCI saic that I do have a Realtek NIC.

The ASUS website says > RTL8111B PCI-E Gb LAN, which is quite true as far as I know, but not as detailed as LSPCI. I have to try dual-boot now and try to get more information etc.(running XP right now)

Im wondering if any of you could offer me some assistance with this  :Smile:  Im totally out of ideas, im at work now so Ill get to dual-boot when I get home. This is really an odd problem  :Razz:  Everything works fine in 32bit(sorry if I mentioned that too late oO) Is there some kind of command to see what exact thing is being used in the kernel by my NIC or something?

PS: crap, it seems that I cant write stories or texts at all -.- there are too much spaces between the sentences...Last edited by tpg on Sun May 17, 2009 11:36 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Hi,

Try with a new config file with the newest gentoo-sources. I always have used the newest kernel sources. Also, why dont you use tuxonice-sources. The hibernating feature is nice and they are the same like gentoo-sources.

Basically. check:

ifconfig -a

if your device is listend in the defect kernel

and then make all network items as modules in the kernel. Try the newest kernel, like gentoo sources or tuxonice-sources.

----------

## Gankfest

You need you card ticked in the kernel and have loaded as either built in or modules.

```
lspci -vv
```

will tell you your card, might be -n forgot ^^.

----------

## Hu

 *tpg wrote:*   

> Is there some kind of command to see what exact thing is being used in the kernel by my NIC or something?
> 
> 

 

lspci -k

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

> Try with a new config file with the newest gentoo-sources. I always have used the newest kernel sources. Also, why dont you use tuxonice-sources. The hibernating feature is nice and they are the same like gentoo-sources.
> 
> 

 

You can hibernate using sys-kernel/gentoo-sources as well, via the mainline support for userspace software suspend.  You need sys-power/suspend for the userspace utilities.

----------

## tpg

Alright, so I tried vanilla-sources 2.6.29.3 ~amd64 and now I have another problem, unknown block device on (0,0) or whatever(kernel panic), not quite sure what it says, anyway, it lists all my hard drives and partitions, I have put everything correctly on my /etc/fstab and my grub.conf, I even made sure that I got ntfs3g to mount my other two NTFS disks and not get an error like this. 

It probably means that im missing my SATA drivers for some reason, which is the JMicron SATA controller, Im 120% sure I have enabled that in the kernel(not as a module).

I dont know if internet works now because I havent even gone through booting the kernel yet.(I know this isnt enough information to get any help oO) but Ill post more info soon.

----------

## doctork

I seriously doubt that your problem is the kernel version.  I've been using this on my MSI K9A2 motherboard since last June:

```
fino ~ # lspci | grep Real

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

```

At that time I was using gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r8.  Currently I'm gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r3, and have used most of the gentoo-sources revisions in between.  The module used to support the interface is "r8169".  What happens if you do a "modprobe r8169"?

--

doc

----------

## tpg

 *doctork wrote:*   

> I seriously doubt that your problem is the kernel version.  I've been using this on my MSI K9A2 motherboard since last June:
> 
> ```
> fino ~ # lspci | grep Real
> 
> ...

 

This is what im getting when I do : "modprobe r8169"

```
FATAL: Module r8169 not found.
```

This is indeed the correct module that I see with "lspci -vv" in the LiveCD, I enabled it as built-in, I am sure of that...

this is my "lspci -vv"

http://dpaste.com/44459/

Im using the vanilla-sources-2.6.29.3 now(amd64).

PS: That stupid kernel panic is fixed btw, ntfs-3g interfered with it oO not such a good idea to use that on your first boot -.-

----------

## doctork

Ok, so r8169 is built in to the kernel -- my bad.  I've always built it as a module and it's never given me a problem.  I 

--

doc

----------

## tpg

 *doctork wrote:*   

> Ok, so r8169 is built in to the kernel -- my bad.  I've always built it as a module and it's never given me a problem.  I 
> 
> --
> 
> doc

 

I also built it as a module and tried modprobe, with no succes.  :Sad: 

----------

## doctork

 *Quote:*   

> I also built it as a module and tried modprobe, with no succes. 

 

Did you try the "modprobe" when you had it built as a module?  I'm pretty much out of ideas.

--

doc

----------

## Mistwolf

From what I can find in google, the driver is R8168, not r8169 that you need for that card.  Also, you might need to blacklist the r8169 driver.

Hope this helps.

----------

## tpg

Seems like this fixed it, I re-compiled the kernel and copied it to the kernel folder as chroot ONCE and itw orked fine, it is the r8169 indeed. It might have been something with copying the kernel or something to the folder when I was done compiling(I was quite sure I mounted /boot before I copied anything).

Anyways, I know which driver I need now so this wont happen again  :Smile: 

Thanks all! This thread is marked as SOLVED now.

----------

